
Ask HN: What are your favorite tech/entrepreneurial newsletters? - lgclrd
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m trying to put together a list of some higher quality tech and entrepreneurial focused newsletters... which ones do you particularly enjoy?<p>I&#x27;ve put up this super-quick 3 question google form to make things easier:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;LY9y5EPM05SqwmQj2<p>thanks!
======
GoodRobot
[https://www.garyvaynerchuk.com/](https://www.garyvaynerchuk.com/)

